# cast net



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

I would like to catch bait fish with my cast net,I am over on sand keyjust past the sand key park. But dont know where to go to throw my net. Someone told me in the gulf you dont see the bair fish you just cast and try to catch them I walked over to the fishing piers by the sand key bridge can you catch bait fish there ? any help will be a big help


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

What type of bait fish are you trying to catch? If you want pinfish just take a sibikki rig and tip the hooks with a little shrimp, gulp, fishbites. Then drop it down around pilings or mangroves. You'll have all you want in a few minutes. 

-Alex


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

whhat about in the gulf water ?


----------



## neckfat (Jan 16, 2011)

*Blind casting = Buy new net*

In my experience, if you are blindly throwing your cast net into the water chances are you will either not catch much, or catch a barnacle covered rock that you won't be able to get your net off of. Either one isn't desired and losing a net in the ocean is a hazard for the critters that may get tangled in it. 

If you wear polarized glasses you will probably be able to see what you are targeting. One good cast on a school of baitfish often will catch a lot more bait than you'll use. I normally look for better sized bait and try to not net the whole school. Remember to bring a bait tank and a rope to keep the bait alive. As mentioned above, for pinfish bait rigs with shrimp tips works well. Good luck!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tom G said:


> whhat about in the gulf water ?


You shouldn't have any problem seeing the bait in the gulf waters... The water is clear, and bait is everywhere.

Should you have any problems with water clarity, however... Look for some still backwater, or find a stretch of inshore water on the windward side. (anything where the wind is shielded, especially by mangrove) Look for ANY surface interruption, and cast toward it. Also, work any grass lines in shallow water. Or, contrary to the advice you have been given, don't hesitate to take a blind cast. TONS of bait is taken by blind casting down here, and I'll be the first to tell you that I have done it. How are you going to see them when they are lying about?

You are not a commercial fisherman, and your bounty doesn't depend on a few scared off baitfish. I don't know about the Mid-Atlantic Coast, but down here, it is NO problem catching fish on blind casts, if they are there. Mullet are the easiest thing in the world to catch on blind casts, as are pinfish, menhaden, (seasonally) croaker, and mojarra. Glass minnows, pilchards, and other anchovies will require a visual location. Look for those in the surf, or close to seawalls. (I'd tell you rocks, but throwing a net in the rocks is a risky proposition)


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

I am in one of the condos real close to Sand Key Park on the gulf side.Have seen a few bait fish but they are very spooky.Is there a good time of day to go for them ? I am also thinking of throwing a lure but dont know what kind to get. I am very thankful for your help


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tom G said:


> I am in one of the condos real close to Sand Key Park on the gulf side.Have seen a few bait fish but they are very spooky.Is there a good time of day to go for them ? I am also thinking of throwing a lure but dont know what kind to get. I am very thankful for your help


I suppose it would help to know what exactly you will be targeting with the bait you catch. Sounds like you are finding greenies, but I can't say for sure. Early morning (just after sunrise) is almost always a good time to target bait, since it's usually around, and you can see it.

By the way - if you can't net some bait, have you considered a sabiki?

Try targeting your bait on the bay side, if you have not already. My apologies, but I assumed that was where you were starting from. Unless you have massive schools of nearshore bait, most anglers are going to get bait the easy way, in inshore waters...


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

I am after anything that will bite but would like flounder shephead and whitting


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tom G said:


> I am after anything that will bite but would like flounder shephead and whitting


You don't need baitfish for sheephead and whiting. Shrimp or clams will suffice.

For flounder, I have pretty decent luck on cut pinfish, when durable bait isn't available. Finger mullet are your bait of choice, but like I said, when the bait run is slow, cut any pins or mullets you can get. Even better if you have a kayak, and can drift about...


----------

